# Hitting women.



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

A few months back i was at a house party and everything started to get trashed, somhow it got blamed on me and as me and a few lads were leaving the phsyco bich owner started screaming my name saying it was me, she came at me with a broken mirror and my first instinct was to bop her as i was cornerd... i only jabbed her but it broke her nose... i didnt want to do it but she could easily have carved right into my face, it had been brought up a few times and the lads still chuckle about it from time to time... bumped into her and her mates for the first time since the other day and they all went mad demanding an apology...saying i am vile for hitting a woman?

What would you have done?

And what are your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I would have hit her again when she asked for an apology. Cheeky ****.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I think that what she did justified you hitting her.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

*waits for the white knights who have never been attacked by a crazy/pi$$ed up woman to say you should never do it*

Guy on here a few weeks ago had a metal coat hanger waved near his eye so he shoved her and he was in the wrong on here so be ready mate lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ur in the right like. probably would have gone with a slap myself lol


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I would have done the same mate, there was no other option and she could have mashed up your face for life, when you weigh it up it was justified, no question.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Couldn't you have just pushed her? I'm not saying what you did was wrong but broken bones are a bit much maybe just pushing her out the way would have been better??


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm she sounds like marriage material to me, ask her out mate!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

An edged weapon? should put a few boots into her mate. She might have killed you.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Couldn't you have just pushed her? I'm not saying what you did was wrong but broken bones are a bit much maybe just pushing her out the way would have been better??


Attempting to slash his face deserves a broken nose at least


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Unless you are proper in danger like that the a shove is all thats needed in my opinion.

Was in the local club the other week and some polish bloke (not being racist or anything but im not sure whats considered acceptable in their country), was shoving this girl about and slapping her cheeks cos she spilt a little bit of drink on him. Wtf???

Anyway i broke his jaw and got away with it scott free (i dont go round hitting people by the way but no one was defending her). Even the polish girls said he was a vile guy.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

str4nger said:


> Attempting to slash his face deserves a broken nose at least


I agree with what she did but the fact that she left with a broken nose and him in injured pretty much says it all to me!!

Pushing her clear out the way would have sufficed


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

IF that's the true story then yeah, she deserved it.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

If a woman starts swiping towards me with sharp or blunt objects I would probably deck her aswell, It's never happened to me so far but still. If anyone moans about it, refer to that film "in Bruges" same dilemma, and people seemed to agree with the same statement on the forums about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

She went for you with a broken bit of mirror? Personally I think she got off lightly


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well if a birds house gets trashed you need to understand you were "culprit" what you expect :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dave said:


> She went for you with a broken bit of mirror? Personally I think she got off lightly


Unless she was just showing the guy the damage he has done and then hes topped it off by giving her a swift one on the nose :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You should have asked her politely to calm down and not to kill or permenantly disfigure to you she surely would have listened.

Whats wrong with you man? Aggression towards women is never needed in any circumstance. They are weak, defenceless and harmless, bopin her on the nose shows what calibre of man you really are

Disgusting


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I agree with what she did but the fact that she left with a broken nose and him in injured pretty much says it all to me!!
> 
> Pushing her clear out the way would have sufficed


Sorry but no, Someone comes at you with a weapon, you dont give them another chance to get you with it!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think you was right, I would of done the same in that situation, self defence is self defence no matter what sex the attacker is


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Unless she was just showing the guy the damage he has done and then hes topped it off by giving her a swift one on the nose :lol:


Haha never looked at it like that


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't agree with it, if I was in the situation as the op I'm sure I'd of reacted similar though.

If I ever saw it happening where the female wasn't a ****ed mentalist I'd 100% chime in.

Think Phmg did the right thing, good on you!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> You should have asked her politely to calm down and not to kill or permenantly disfigure to you she surely would have listened.
> 
> Whats wrong with you man? Aggression towards women is never needed in any circumstance. They are weak, defenceless and harmless, bopin her on the nose shows what calibre of man you really are
> 
> Disgusting


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Done it once a lesbian spat in my face instant reaction didn't even think but just head butted her


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I agree with what she did but the fact that she left with a broken nose and him in injured pretty much says it all to me!!
> 
> Pushing her clear out the way would have sufficed


So she can come back again?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Done it once a lesbian spat in my face instant reaction didn't even think but just head butted her


Technically as long as it was the butch one youd be alright mate lol


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would off done the same mate if a women comes at you with a weapon you have the right to defend yourself

Many if she didn't have a weapon then yes a shove might do


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Done it once a lesbian spat in my face instant reaction didn't even think but just head butted her


was it the man type or the womanly one ? :whistling:

edit @jon-kent you beat me to it :sneaky2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon-kent said:


>


Oi bollox, that's mine :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

:lol: so a angry hammered woman is coming at him with a bit of glass and he's supposed to push her ? Making her fall over and look a tit in front of everyone !? Yeah because that wouldnt make her get back up and try again a bit harder


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> So she can come back again?


Yes of course you're going to stand there and let her do it again at this point you MOVE!!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> was it the man type or the womanly one ? :whistling:
> 
> edit @jon-kent you beat me to it :sneaky2:


Yes mate shaved head pierced nose baggy jeans sort off look


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oi bollox, that's mine :lol:


Haha sorry sir :lol:


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My opinion AGAIN.

You want treating like a lady, you fu*king act like one.

Not rocket science is it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I can see this thread going the same way as Single Mums :whistling:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Yes mate shaved head pierced nose baggy jeans sort off look


think your pretty safe with that then


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> I agree with what she did but the fact that she left with a broken nose and him in injured pretty much says it all to me!!
> 
> Pushing her clear out the way would have sufficed


And if he hadn't of done it he would have at best had scars at worst ended up in a pool of blood, if you come at me with what is in effect a deadly weapon then expect to be out cold very quickly whether you're a man or woman.

Same rules as on the door if you fear for your life hit hard, hit fast and hit first.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Breda said:


> You should have asked her politely to calm down and not to kill or permenantly disfigure to you she surely would have listened.
> 
> Whats wrong with you man? Aggression towards women is never needed in any circumstance. They are weak, defenceless and harmless, bopin her on the nose shows what calibre of man you really are
> 
> Disgusting


What if a man came at you with a great big broken mirror pointed right in your face charging at you like an orc from the lord of the rings? Tbh i dont really see what difference there is... same damage would have been done either way.

edit: Just realised you were being sarcastic... sorry man haha.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes of course you're going to stand there and let her do it again at this point you MOVE!!


Where will you to that she wouldn't be able to move to also? And what kinda distance do you realistically tgink will be created from a push?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Barbell mafia whats your opinion on this mate ?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> think your pretty safe with that then


Haha going back like 5-6 years this was


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So we have to differentiate with gender in an act of aggression, when one person was about to attack another with a weapon?

If I was to say hitting women is wrong, I'm sure that we all know what I mean & ofc it isn't right.

But to suggest that pushing someone away because they are a woman, when they are prolly about to do you serious harm seems to imply an unfair bias.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Couldn't you have just pushed her? I'm not saying what you did was wrong but broken bones are a bit much maybe just pushing her out the way would have been better??


Why ?

Did she care she may have scarred this fella for life, did she fu*k. drop her like a small rum and maybe then she will think twice next time.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> What if a man came at you with a great big broken mirror pointed right in your face charging at you like an orc from the lord of the rings? Tbh i dont really see what difference there is... same damage would have been done either way.


You didnt see what I did there @jon-kent did he'll explain it to you


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Breda said:


> You didnt see what I did there @jon-kent did he'll explain it to you


Check the edit


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Check the edit


Got there in the end mate. I thought it was fairly obvious tho lol


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Deffo did the right thing mate

I would have smashed her tv on the way out

:2guns:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Breda said:


> Got there in the end mate. I thought it was fairly obvious tho lol


I know


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> I would have hit her again when she asked for an apology. Cheeky ****.


Never hit the weaker sex.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

blitz2163 said:


> And if he hadn't of done it he would have at best had scars at worst ended up in a pool of blood, if you come at me with what is in effect a deadly weapon then expect to be out cold very quickly whether you're a man or woman.
> 
> Same rules as on the door if you fear for your life hit hard, hit fast and hit first.


And these rules for the door which manual is this in?? Can't say iv read that!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Breda said:


> Got there in the end mate. I thought it was fairly obvious tho lol


Tbf tho mate its quite shocking how many people actually think that way, its like if a woman is stabbing you and hit her your a wrongun because if you had the energy to hit her you could have just ran off.... its like.. She was stabbing me lol maybe i wanted to hit her lmao.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't really give a **** what sex you are come at me with a weapon I'd do what ever was needed to put you down.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> And these rules for the door which manual is this in?? Can't say iv read that!


Its in the same manual as the dont hit a woman rule.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@mrssalvatore...are u not suspicious of the .' She came at me with a broker mirror' hmmm.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> And these rules for the door which manual is this in?? Can't say iv read that!


Usually the one for the door that gets very little trouble from the locals who know the score


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> And these rules for the door which manual is this in?? Can't say iv read that!


If you can work on a door while completely sticking to what's in the lovey dovey manual then you've had a sheltered time.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Only a good back hander is acceptable with women 

Also must have good cause such as dinner being late or burning the bacon etc!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> @mrssalvatore...are u not suspicious of the .' She came at me with a broker mirror' hmmm.


All it make me suspicious of is what he had really done


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Only a good back hander is acceptable with women
> 
> Also must have good cause such as dinner being late or burning the bacon etc!


Ive always wondered if your not supposed to hit a woman are you allowed to kick them ? Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Its in the same manual as the dont hit a woman rule.


There is no official don't hit a woman rule....it's just that some men feel they never would hit a woman no matter what and some don't think like that...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Based on the facts as given in the OP I don't see any problem. If someone comes at you with a weapon you defend yourself. Pushing them out the way doesn't neutralize the threat, it just gives it a second chance. So put whoever it is on their back as quickly and decisively as you can, and/or leg it.

However, we only have one side of the story here. I for one can't imagine ever needing to ask a forum if I was in the right or not to use force, whether against a woman, a man or a cute little kitten. So why does the OP need a sanity check? Maybe there's a little more to it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> All it make me suspicious of is what he had really done


Exactly!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I just want to know what the b!tch was doing out of the kitchen.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> @mrssalvatore...are u not suspicious of the .' She came at me with a broker mirror' hmmm.


Not bein funny but why does that make it sound sus and if he'd done anything else would her actions be justifiable?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I've had a few girls throw punches at me in the past and never done anything. However if some crazy drunk b!tch came at me with a broken mirror I'd of broke her nose aswell.. and spat on her on the way out the door.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

blitz2163 said:


> If you can work on a door while completely sticking to what's in the lovey dovey manual then you've had a sheltered time.


Did u not read what I wrote?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> There is no official don't hit a woman rule....it's just that some men feel they never would hit a woman no matter what and some don't think like that...


Some women would never dream of coming at you with a weapon, others would.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Not bein funny but why does that make it sound sus and if he'd done anything else would her actions be justifiable?


As has been mentioned 2 sides we only have one..he's at a party she suspects him out of every one why?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Not bein funny but why does that make it sound sus and if he'd done anything else would her actions be justifiable?


No which is why my first post said "I am not dying what you did was wrong"

Wish people would read


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Some women would never dream of coming at you with a weapon, others would.


I agree milky some are crazy drink too much flip,out..same can be said of males and some don't.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Some women would never dream of coming at you with a weapon, others would.


I know quite a few that love a scrap, some that walk with tools in the little bags and/or wouldn't hesitate to pick up a bottle

Women are vicious these days and I think its because of the whole "I'm a woman you cant touch me" attitude


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> As has been mentioned 2 sides we only have one..he's at a party she suspects him out of every one why?


why? maybe cus the ho' drank too much alcohol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Why is this even a debate?

If you are being attacked by another person with a weapon then defending yourself is 1. a basic human instinct and 2. a sensible way to avoid injury.

What is strange however, is that the OP doesn't seem to understand this. We've only heard one side of the story, so who knows what really happened.

All that said however, what is wrong with apologising? Getting your nose broken is damn painful and it would no doubt help the whole situation for you to apologise to her for breaking her nose and her to apologise to you for coming at you with a broken mirror. Like adults. Although a broken mirror doesn't sound so dangerous. Was it a shard from a broken mirror? Or simply a cracked one?

What I would have done, is not be friends with people that go bat crap crazy and attack me! Nor trash peoples homes when they're having a party.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

equal rights, equal fights.

they want everything to be equal so its fair dos.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> A few months back i was at a house party and everything started to get trashed, somhow it got blamed on me and as me and a few lads were leaving the phsyco bich owner started screaming my name saying it was me, she came at me with a broken mirror and my first instinct was to bop her as i was cornerd... i only jabbed her but it broke her nose... i didnt want to do it but she could easily have carved right into my face, it had been brought up a few times and the lads still chuckle about it from time to time... bumped into her and her mates for the first time since the other day and they all went mad demanding an apology...saying i am vile for hitting a woman?
> 
> What would you have done?
> 
> And what are your thoughts on the subject?


Very similar situation occurred to me many years ago, mental ex girlfriend (was together at the time) me and her had an argument, massive one in fact, she smashed a bottle and went for me with it. Like you instinct overcome me and I cracked her on the hooter.

I left the flat and ended up getting charged with common assault and a years probation and big fine.

Got the cold shoulder from a few people over it because of the stigma of 'hitting a woman' but the people that matter such as true friends and family never mention it or ever have and have always been supportive of me.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

So let me get this right.......you were with your mates ??....you were LEAVING yet you were cornered ??

What did she live in, a fcuking Igloo ??? :lol:

If she came at YOU specifically then surely YOU had done something or MAYBE im clutching at straws here and the 3 Batmans she dropped had come up on her 2 minutes previous......just saying like


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @Barbell mafia whats your opinion on this mate ?


I would snap her neck off!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I know quite a few that love a scrap, some that walk with tools in the little bags and/or wouldn't hesitate to pick up a bottle
> 
> Women are vicious these days and I think its because of the whole "I'm a woman you cant touch me" attitude


My mate grabbed a birds ar*e once, she turned round and shoved a bottle under my chin and snarled " you ever do that again you will wear this " my response was " it wasn't me you ugly ku*t so don't flatter yourself, where is your BF so l can fu*king hammer him "

See, l didn't hit her :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> As has been mentioned 2 sides we only have one..he's at a party she suspects him out of every one why?


So that makes it ok for her to rush him with a broken mirror?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Barbell mafia said:


> I would snap her neck off!


Personally this would be better if you blew her head "cleeen orrf" in your Clint style voice.......anyway,do a vid on it :innocent:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Never hit the weaker sex.


**** off.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

There are many ways of defending yourself without resorting to striking out.

Push, trip, lock, throw or just get the hell out of there with the minimum of fuss.

Though i don't blame you for defending yourself, i would use a punch as a last resort mainly as it can cause lasting damage.

Personally id have apologized, but only because i was forced to defend.

I had to do something similar in blackpool a few years back, one lad took a swing, luckily i pulled back just at the right moment, causing him to go flying pint and all.

I took one quick look and got the hell out of there, the wtf look on his mates face, as i floored the guy without laying a finger was priceless


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

So is it OK for a woman to hit a man? My mate used to go out with a yardy girl and she beat the sh1t out of him one night up town and he wouldnt hit her,all he did was put her in a headlock,when he did ,her mate smacked him with a bottle,this girl was fierce,she was fiery as any man and loved a row. If a woman is as capable as a man in a violent situation and is beating up a bloke would it then be justified?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What if its this woman ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> equal rights, equal fights.
> 
> they want everything to be equal so its fair dos.


They want...is more they would LIKE everything to be equal..this includes the justice system where rape is concerned but hey ho it's defo not fair do's there is it? I think u will find these are the situations we want equality not stupid fights.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> They want...is more they would LIKE everything to be equal..this includes the justice system where rape is concerned but hey ho it's defo not fair do's there is it? I think u will find these are the situations we want equality not stupid fights.


Well if you want to go there what about the bitch who accused 5 MEN OF RAPE none of which had done it.

She only got 2 years, they would have gotten 5 at least, the sex offenders register the lot !

yeah that's fair, your right.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> **** off.


Charming. You ignorant cretin.

Can someone ban this idiot?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> So that makes it ok for her to rush him with a broken mirror?


If indeed it was a mirror or broken...I'm not denying women get crazy, I think if ur opinion is to fight back then irrespective if its male or female u will. It's not whether its right or wrong, personally I don't agree with violence full stop people are using it too much to cover other issues they don't wanna deal with...and will find any excuse to start.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fletch68 said:


> Charming. You ignorant cretin.
> 
> Can someone ban this idiot?


no.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Charming. You ignorant cretin.
> 
> Can someone ban this idiot?


lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

If this would be a thread about how he hit another guy after he came at him with a broken mirror there would be not a single fvck given by anyone on the board. Having tits and pussy doesn't exclude you from receiving a smack if you're behaving dangerously.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> If indeed it was a mirror or broken...I'm not denying women get crazy, I think if ur opinion is to fight back then irrespective if its male or female u will. It's not whether its right or wrong, personally I don't agree with violence full stop people are using it too much to cover other issues they don't wanna deal with...and will find any excuse to start.


FTR l agree, l don't want to fight anyone any more, it solves nothing really but on this occasion she would have been put on her ar*e had it been me.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> They want...is more they would LIKE everything to be equal..this includes the justice system where rape is concerned but hey ho it's defo not fair do's there is it? I think u will find these are the situations we want equality not stupid fights.


Okay lets run through a scenario

Female raped by guy - guy gets 10 years prison, sex offenders register, life ruined, can never get a job

Female lies and accuses guy of rape - could ruin his life - gets caught lying, gets only 2 years - out after 2, no problems ever.

Scenario 2 -

Girl has a gang bang with 5 baseball jocks in america - word gets out she got a train ran on her by 5 guys,

She realises her reputation is ****ed - calls the rape card,

everyone feels sorry for her - the 5 lads almost served jail time -

finally the girl admits last minute she made it up ---- all charges dropped, she gets away with it

THAT AINT FAIR.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I love giving a woman a good spanking, they deserve it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Okay lets run through a scenario
> 
> Female raped by guy - guy gets 10 years prison, sex offenders register, life ruined, can never get a job
> 
> ...


No that isn't fair I admit as it makes woman like me harder to put the justice to the ones who have raped!!


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Charming. You ignorant cretin.
> 
> Can someone ban this idiot?


Pretty sure your the idiot mate, would love to see some butch bird beat the fcuk out of u :bounce:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Well if you want to go there what about the bitch who accused 5 MEN OF RAPE none of which had done it.
> 
> She only got 2 years, they would have gotten 5 at least, the sex offenders register the lot !
> 
> yeah that's fair, your right.


Erm..why u speaking me to like that?? We are debating I wouldn't talk to u like that! I don't claim to be right.

I agree with u also regarding that I did say this INCLUDES a fair equal justice system ..I said that for a reason yes what U highlighted but also males are raped too, the system is not equal in many ways. That's what I was saying.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Erm..why u speaking me to like that?? We are debating I wouldn't talk to u like that! I don't claim to be right.
> 
> I agree with u also regarding that I did say this INCLUDES a fair equal justice system ..I said that for a reason yes what U highlighted but also males are raped too, the system is not equal in many ways. That's what I was saying.


Speaking to you like what exactly ?

You mentioned rape and l brought up a very unfair scenario.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

fletcher1 said:


> Pretty sure your the idiot mate, would love to see some butch bird beat the fcuk out of u :bounce:


With him just standing there with his arms behind his back and all of us reminding him not to hit her :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> Speaking to you like what exactly ?


I think she's on about the b!tch part bud.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> Okay lets run through a scenario
> 
> Female raped by guy - guy gets 10 years prison, sex offenders register, life ruined, can never get a job
> 
> ...


Women ..do not agree with other women crying rape ..jeez some of us arnt thick u know give us some credit ffs!!!

And what the hell is ...she got a train ran on her by 5 men???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> I think she's on about the b!tch part bud.


She is a bitch ( not skye the other one )

She tried to ruin 5 mens lives because she is a grade A bitch.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Chris F said:


> So is it OK for a woman to hit a man? My mate used to go out with a yardy girl and she beat the sh1t out of him one night up town and he wouldnt hit her,all he did was put her in a headlock,when he did ,her mate smacked him with a bottle,this girl was fierce,she was fiery as any man and loved a row. If a woman is as capable as a man in a violent situation and is beating up a bloke would it then be justified?


Most people learn to tell right from wrong fairly early on in life. Are you really struggling with the concept or are you just trying to create a dilemma out of thin air? The gender is irrelevant - it is the specifics of the situation that matter.

Check out the law on self defence if you really need clarification. It allows for *reasonable *force to defend yourself, others or property from *imminent *harm. "Reasonable" effectively means only as much as is necessary and proportionate to the threat. "Imminent" means here and now. You don't need to wait for your attacker to throw the first blow - as long as you have good reason to believe they are going to do so "imminently". The law makes no mention of the gender of your attacker because to any reasonable person it is irrelevant in and of itself. It is not automatically wrong to hit a woman just as it is not automatically right to hit a man. It really is not that hard to understand.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

fletcher1 said:


> Pretty sure your the idiot mate, would love to see some butch bird beat the fcuk out of u :bounce:


Nah...you are a jerk, a wimp and a loser. Everyone laughing at you. Grow up.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Her side of the story ain't really relevant. Even if you did it, yeah you'd be a pr1ck, but not as you are going to let her stick broken mirror in your face lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Milky said:


> Speaking to you like what exactly ?
> 
> You mentioned rape and l brought up a very unfair scenario.


Yes milky..with the words of sarcasm at the end ...quote yeh that's fair your right..unquote sometimes I am..but not all of the time


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont condone hitting women. Infact you shouldnt do it ordinarily, but there is a line which shouldnt be crossed by the female species if they dont want to get a whack. For me, if they come with multiple blows (and they hurt) plus you've done everything in your power to diffuse the situation, one good (HARD) swipe takes em out. Weapons of any sort, dependent on possible severity when used gets a whack aswell (the higher the possible severity the harder the whack). Women who think they can get away with assault and not get any come back, for me, are just naive.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Nah...you are a jerk, a wimp and a loser. Everyone laughing at you. Grow up.


 mate nobody's laughing at me,

The general opinion in this thread is that his actions were justified, apart from a few delusional females, and a wet blanket bloke (yourself )

So I'm pretty sure ur the one getting laughed at, u jerk x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Life is not fair.

However, unless you have been raped or sexually assaulted you cannot possibly know the horror and utter violation it is. For the record I don't think rapists get decent sentences - those that rape women, men, or children. It is a vile thing to do and should be punished harshly.

I DO think that until conviction both the alleged victim and alleged rapist should have anonymity.

Unfortunately our culture still seems to enjoy its victim blaming. But only female rape victims. No one says "the child was flirting and wanted it", or the man asked to be raped. Only women. "She was drunk, she wore provocative clothing" etc. Hell, if I was a rapist, I'd only attack drunk victims because they wouldn't be able to fight back and as they're drunk no one will believe them.

Trust me. Women do NOT want to raped. Men do NOT want to be raped. Children do NOT want to be raped. So how about we all calm down a bit and rather than tar all people with the worst of motives lets all try and have a little more compassion for victims and ensure those abuse and commit crimes are punished.

If anything this thread has demonstrated that we are not equal. It reads very much that gender bias is alive and well and controversial issues stir up gender consolidarity. We need to move past this.

Women are not the enemies of men and we don't do things to deliberately attack you. Likewise the reverse is true and to let the actions of a few poison you to a whole gender is childish. Now let's all kiss and make up eh?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

benn25 said:


> I dont condone hitting women. Infact you shouldnt do it ordinarily, but there is a line which shouldnt be crossed by the female species if they dont want to get a whack. For me, if they come with multiple blows (and they hurt) plus you've done everything in your power to diffuse the situation, one good (HARD) swipe takes em out. Weapons of any sort, dependent on possible severity when used gets a whack aswell *(the higher the possible severity the harder the whack)*. Women who think they can get away with assault and not get any come back, for me, are just naive.


How hard would you whack a bird if she was coming at you with a death raygun ???


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Most people learn to tell right from wrong fairly early on in life. Are you really struggling with the concept or are you just trying to create a dilemma out of thin air? The gender is irrelevant - it is the specifics of the situation that matter.
> 
> Check out the law on self defence if you really need clarification. It allows for *reasonable *force to defend yourself, others or property from *imminent *harm. "Reasonable" effectively means only as much as is necessary and proportionate to the threat. "Imminent" means here and now. You don't need to wait for your attacker to throw the first blow - as long as you have good reason to believe they are going to do so "imminently". The law makes no mention of the gender of your attacker because to any reasonable person it is irrelevant in and of itself. It is not automatically wrong to hit a woman just as it is not automatically right to hit a man. It really is not that hard to understand.


Socially the gender isnt irrelevant though is it?? Maybe in the eyes of the law its cut and dried,but there is a massive social stigma attached to it,and rightfully so,but there are times that someone will not raise their hands to a woman even if she was coming at them full pelt with a samurai sword because it has always been socially wrong to lay a hand on a woman.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

A thread about hitting women escalated quickly on UKM?

This is new


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> How hard would you whack a bird if she was coming at you with a death raygun ???


If she had a death raygun your actions would be irrelevant as she'd have already vapourised you into your component molecules.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> How hard would you whack a bird if she was coming at you with a death raygun ???


unfortunately ill have to take that one on the chin. no escaping from that. fighting a losing battle


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> If she had a death raygun your actions would be irrelevant as she'd have already vapourised you into your component molecules.


What if she missed a few times or the recoil made her fall over ! A push does seem to be a womans achilies heal by the sounds of it :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

benn25 said:


> unfortunately ill have to take that one on the chin. no escaping from that. fighting a losing battle


Fcuk that mate you could at least go out like Bruce Lee in fists of fury :lol:


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> What if she missed a few times or the recoil made her fall over ! A push does seem to be a womans achilies heal by the sounds of it :lol:


if the weapon of choice is making her fall over there's no need for a secondary push now is there. thats just taking the ****. :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Life is not fair.
> 
> However, unless you have been raped or sexually assaulted you cannot possibly know the horror and utter violation it is. For the record I don't think rapists get decent sentences - those that rape women, men, or children. It is a vile thing to do and should be punished harshly.
> 
> ...


rape is a term that's applied to far to many scenarios these days.. but I'm sure that's for a different thread. Women seem to scream rape if they can't recall their actions and end up home with no knickers...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

dbaird said:


> rape is a term that's applied to far to many scenarios these days.. but I'm sure that's for a different thread. Women seem to scream rape if they can't recall their actions and end up home with no knickers...


That's the biggest load of tosh I've heard!

Woman who are raped are the ones who normally don't go to the police or "scream rape" as you put it !!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dbaird said:


> rape is a term that's applied to far to many scenarios these days.. but I'm sure that's for a different thread. Women seem to scream rape if they can't recall their actions and end up home with no knickers...


Interesting....I make the example of victim blaming and rapists targeting the drunk as they won't be believed and you immediately demonstrate my point. Ta for that.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Interesting....I make the example of victim blaming and rapists targeting the drunk as they won't be believed and you immediately demonstrate my point. Ta for that.


I have been raped... have you?

I have also had no recollection of having sex with someone and didn't class that as rape


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Interesting....I make the example of victim blaming and rapists targeting the drunk as they won't be believed and you immediately demonstrate my point. Ta for that.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

dbaird said:


> I have been raped... have you?


Maybe maybe not but i have


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Maybe maybe not but i have


was that a yes or a no


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

lets not turn this into a who's been raped contest. Urgh


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

dbaird said:


> was that a yes or a no


I dunno about gym bunny but I have


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

benn25 said:


> lets not turn this into a who's been raped contest. Urgh


Seconded. It is unpleasant enough a topic without sharing personal information that is both for the victim to type and others to read.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Weapon = game changer

I'd have tiger uppercut her right in her cunny.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Weapon = game changer
> 
> I'd have tiger uppercut her right in her cunny.


I would prefer to tazer her in the head


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> If she had a death raygun your actions would be irrelevant as she'd have already vapourised you into your component molecules.


only if she had the instructions as no women can ever put the batteries in


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

amigamike said:


> only if she had the instructions as no women can ever put the batteries in


Unless its our friendly Fred's then we know exactly where they go


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

amigamike said:


> only if she had the instructions as no women can ever put the batteries in


Don't you know your physics? It's a death ray gun, it doesn't have batteries. :tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's the biggest load of tosh I've heard!
> 
> Woman who are raped are the ones who normally don't go to the police or "scream rape" as you put it !!


in an odd round about way u r kind of agreeing with him by implying that the ones that go to the police haven't been raped.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Its a situation thats hard to say what you would do , if you reacted and decked her that reflex not planned , but having been attacked before the adrenaline goes and you just fight or run. I dont believe in hitting ladys but some women are not ladys....


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> Don't you know your physics? It's a death ray gun, it doesn't have batteries. :tt2:


but she dosnt know this so therefore will spend ages trying to put them in eventually asking the man to do it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Unless you are proper in danger like that the a shove is all thats needed in my opinion.
> 
> Was in the local club the other week and some polish bloke (not being racist or anything but im not sure whats considered acceptable in their country), was shoving this girl about and slapping her cheeks cos she spilt a little bit of drink on him. Wtf???
> 
> Anyway i broke his jaw and got away with it scott free (i dont go round hitting people by the way but no one was defending her). Even the polish girls said he was a vile guy.


Hard to get involved in these situations, for all you know he could go back and beat the fcuk out of her for you breaking his jaw, not saying I wouldn't have dome the same, but how do we know what we did helped


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

amigamike said:


> but she dosnt know this so therefore will spend ages trying to put them in eventually asking the man to do it


Are you impugning my intelligence? Of course I know.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Never hit the weaker sex.


Women want equality. And they get it too from most people. Calling them "the weaker sex" is a total joke.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

she asked for it

on another note, I wish I was here

>>>









:lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> How hard would you whack a bird if she was coming at you with a death raygun ???


I'll handle this question Jon, you see like an moslamic Ray gun the death Ray gun takes a gentle few words to get it working, as most women tend to shout orders itd take a few moments to get the gum working, as she stresses and shouts at the gun and proceeds to tmake of her heel to repeatedly hit the gUN with, I'd run really fast towards her and drop kick her, thus eliminating any and all major threats


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Women want equality. And they get it too from most people. Calling them "the weaker sex" is a total joke.


Haha i thought that mate and cant believe it wasnt jumped on but seen as his armour is white they left him alone :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha i thought that mate and cant believe it wasnt jumped on but seen as his armour is white they left him alone :lol:












This is always the first image that pops into my head when I see a post from one of them :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I'll handle this question Jon, you see like an moslamic Ray gun the death Ray gun takes a gentle few words to get it working, as most women tend to shout orders itd take a few moments to get the gum working, as she stresses and shouts at the gun and proceeds to tmake of her heel to repeatedly hit the gUN with, I'd run really fast towards her and drop kick her, thus eliminating any and all major threats


She'd be better off starting with something a bit smaller than a full blown Muslamic Ray Gun mate they can be hard to master. I'd always suggest starting with a "My First Muslamic Ray Gun", just to learn how to handle it properly and safely.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Read the first page, skipped the next nine for fear of what's been written.

Outside of a combat sport I don't approve of hitting women or men for any reason outside of unavoidable self defence/imminent risk of severe harm to another, but in that circumstance I would not discriminate mentally between gender - if it was Cristiane Santos coming at me and I responded with a firm push to keep her away it would probably see me getting my arm ripped out of its socket in an armbar within the next three seconds - a woman can hurt a man bad if she knows how to fight and intends to do so.

As to the degree of harm, if I had time to consider a way of stopping things without causing harm then that would always be my choice, but it's not always that easy when you only have a split second. I think the intention always has to be minimal response, but if the situation forces a reflex that does more than that, that's unpleasant but so be it.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

zack amin said:


> I'll handle this question Jon, you see like an moslamic Ray gun the death Ray gun takes a gentle few words to get it working, as most women tend to shout orders itd take a few moments to get the gum working, as she stresses and shouts at the gun and proceeds to tmake of her heel to repeatedly hit the gUN with, I'd run really fast towards her and drop kick her, thus eliminating any and all major threats


As I'm sure your aware as soon as someone mentions ray guns its now the law that this has to be linked


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> This is always the first image that pops into my head when I see a post from one of them :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> She'd be better off starting with something a bit smaller than a full blown Muslamic Ray Gun mate they can be hard to master. I'd always suggest starting with a "My First Muslamic Ray Gun", just to learn how to handle it properly and safely.


Touche, I and the rest of the muslamic Ray guns of great Britain appreciation society concour


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> Are you impugning my intelligence? Of course I know.


of course not but you are on here arguing with the children


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

amigamike said:


> of course not but you are on here arguing with the children


True  On that note I think I'll go out and do adult stuff. Although, you know, ray guns are serious business!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bunny Gun


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Bunny Gun


WANT!!!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I agree with what she did but the fact that she left with a broken nose and him in injured pretty much says it all to me!!
> 
> Pushing her clear out the way would have sufficed


Where's the fun in that


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Where's the fun in that


NONE exactly how it SHOULD be


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Couldn't be assed to read past 1st page , on this occasion I think you where right allbeit a little heavy handed but 99.999 percent of the time it's never right to hit a woman and as long as you didn't tongue her when she was laid out its ok


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Tell you what I would PAY good money for teh girl in question to come on here and give her side of the story. However based on the OP version of events I would say she got off lightly. Why some women on here are trying to defend that sort of action is beyond me????

You think cause she is a female she has a RIGHT to act like a physco and attack a guy with a deadly weapon? She deserved what she got and more. And simply MOVING her out the way is not appropriate as she would come back at him again and most likely with more aggression. Women who want to be treated like women should first act like women. And any female who wants to defend that sort of behaviour could I ask what you would do in teh same situation? or if it was your brother, BF or dad being attacked in that way?

Would you be happy to defend the girl if she scarred them for life, or worse?

I will say it again though I would LOVE to hear other peoples version of this story as it is only one side so I cant comment other than what is written by the MAN involved.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Not read all the post, but i would of done the same, i have done at school 30 odd years ago, as the saying goes defend yourself at all times, i dont care if it is a women or a man, women can do a lot of damage, so all is fare in my book, you only get one body/face so look after it


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

I think you did the right thing, If someone comes at you with some broken glass be they man or woman you have the right to take them down.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

You did the right thing, the moment a woman decide to be the aggressor is the moment that all social conventions have gone of the window anyway.


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

"You shouldn't hit a women" is a blanket statement. IMO blanket statements are for narrow minded people. There are a few situations where blanket statements can be used but if the OP is true then I don't believe that this is one of them.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Read the first page, skipped the next nine for fear of what's been written.
> 
> Outside of a combat sport I don't approve of hitting women or men for any reason outside of unavoidable self defence/imminent risk of severe harm to another, but in that circumstance I would not discriminate mentally between gender - if it was Cristiane Santos coming at me and I responded with a firm push to keep her away it would probably see me getting my arm ripped out of its socket in an armbar within the next three seconds - a woman can hurt a man bad if she knows how to fight and intends to do so.
> 
> As to the degree of harm, if I had time to consider a way of stopping things without causing harm then that would always be my choice, but it's not always that easy when you only have a split second. I think the intention always has to be minimal response, but if the situation forces a reflex that does more than that, that's unpleasant but so be it.


Haha here she is taking it easy against a normal guy mate lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Haha here she is taking it easy against a normal guy mate lol


She's toying with him.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Haha here she is taking it easy against a normal guy mate lol


She really does take it easy on him and he still didn't stand a hope in hell... had to drink his own pee too, what a great day he had! :lol:

She's awesome though, seems really sweet on her social network pages - and of course one helluva fighter.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Surely it's better to hit women than it is to hit men isn't it? I mean, they're generally softer, so easier on your knuckles 

And OP...sounds like reasonable force to me, and I'm pretty sure any court of law would agree on those facts.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

dtlv said:


> She really does take it easy on him and he still didn't stand a hope in hell... had to drink his own pee too, what a great day he had! :lol:
> 
> She's awesome though, seems really sweet on her social network pages - and of course one helluva fighter.


Theres a video online of her grappling with tito ortiz, he goes for a triangle and she picks him up to slam him !!! Tito fights at 205 but is alot heavier when not fighting ! Shes a fcuking tank mate lol, theres also a vid of her choking the same reporter out cold lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Haha here she is taking it easy against a normal guy mate lol


Brilliant! Makes it easy for people to appreciate the level of skill and dedication people put in to train to be such high quality fighters!

You think you could whoop her mate, or would you be drinking your own urine?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Delhi said:


> Tell you what I would PAY good money for teh girl in question to come on here and give her side of the story. However based on the OP version of events I would say she got off lightly. Why some women on here are trying to defend that sort of action is beyond me????
> 
> You think cause she is a female she has a RIGHT to act like a physco and attack a guy with a deadly weapon? She deserved what she got and more. And simply MOVING her out the way is not appropriate as she would come back at him again and most likely with more aggression. Women who want to be treated like women should first act like women. And any female who wants to defend that sort of behaviour could I ask what you would do in teh same situation? or if it was your brother, BF or dad being attacked in that way?
> 
> ...


It's not the original post that's the issue here, it's the fact some men on here think it's fun to hit women, and that any angry woman is immediately a psycho bitch. If my hoise had been trashed I'd be angry.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Theres a video online of her grappling with tito ortiz, he goes for a triangle and she picks him up to slam him !!! Tito fights at 205 but is alot heavier when not fighting ! Shes a fcuking tank mate lol, theres also a vid of her choking the same reporter out cold lol


Was watching TNA wrestling last week as I occasionally do and good old Tito Orteeeez is there at the mo, along with Quinton Jackson doing some kind of cross promotion work with Belator... actually looks fun, will watch it tomorrow and see where it's going.

Have not seen those clips but will look for them. Have watched a good few of her fights, and she's something else when in beast mode.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

iamyou said:


> Where's the fun in that


Giving a woman a broken nose is fun?

Seriously?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Theres a video online of her grappling with tito ortiz, he goes for her triangle and she picks him up to slam him !!! Tito fights at 205 but is alot heavier when not fighting ! Shes a fcuking tank mate lol, theres also a vid of her choking the same reporter out cold lol


What the hell??!!

Anyways...



ar4i said:


>


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

god these threads soooo predictable...... some men on here sound like they rally rally hate women... gives them a chance to spout bile hate and violence...borrrin


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> god these threads soooo predictable...... some men on here sound like they rally rally hate women... gives them a chance to spout bile hate and violence...borrrin


I agree with this. And I don't understand where the whole..' Why do women think its ok to hit man' when infact no woman on here has even said that! Some of u guys get carried away with ur own hatred / past experiences that u actually don't read what is said u just assume that us women will defend women who hit men...we don't.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Couldn't you have just pushed her? I'm not saying what you did was wrong but broken bones are a bit much maybe just pushing her out the way would have been better??


Male/female thing goes out the window if your getting attacked tbh. Its the size of the person that I l would Decide what was necessary.. she got off lightly tbh ..


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I agree with this. And I don't understand where the whole..' Why do women think its ok to hit man' when infact no woman on here has even said that! Some of u guys get carried away with ur own hatred / past experiences that u actually don't read what is said u just assume that us women will defend women who hit men...we don't.


feelin the hate lols


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

supermancss said:


> Male/female thing goes out the window if your getting attacked tbh. Its the size of the person that I l would Decide what was necessary.. she got off lightly tbh ..


It's the size of the person that you would decide what was necessary? And you think or in think the op should have done the same!!

Unless you're tellin me that a so called weight lifter was smaller than said woman? And he felt so scared and over powered by her he had to give her a broken nose??

Don't think so!!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Depending on the situation, if a woman came at me with say, the intention to 'glass me', my natural reaction would be to push her away, disarm her and then restrain her and try to calm things down. Never hit a woman, no.

If it was a bloke, a hefty kick in the b0ll0cks should do the trick.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Depending on the situation, if a woman came at me with say, the intention to 'glass me', my natural reaction would be to push her away, disarm her and then restrain her and try to calm things down. Never hit a woman, no.
> 
> If it was a bloke, a hefty kick in the b0ll0cks should do the trick.


Halley fcuking ulla!!! Thank you xx reps for you!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

supermancss said:


> Male/female thing goes out the window if your getting attacked tbh. Its the size of the person that I l would Decide what was necessary.. she got off lightly tbh ..


So if its the size of the person in ur opinion....how can u say she got off lightly???

she may have been 4 foot tall and weighing 6 stone and he may be 6 foot and 17 stone. We don't know and with a view to that u can't suggest she got off lightly ..see how ppl just toss an opinion that doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Brilliant! Makes it easy for people to appreciate the level of skill and dedication people put in to train to be such high quality fighters!
> 
> You think you could whoop her mate, or would you be drinking your own urine?


Haha id like to think so mate but maybe id end up drinking pi$$


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

If some crazy ass bitch runs at me with a weapon shes getting it in the throat or face


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Halley fcuking ulla!!! Thank you xx reps for you!!!


No reps wanted!...but thanks.

I simply find it being the logical response to a problematic situation.

It hasn't happened to me and I would be surprised if I should ever get into that kind of thing anyway.

Even when I'm totally plastered, I can soon sober up enough to suddenly become wise and reasonable. Often I've found myself mediating in a confrpntation I happen across!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> No reps wanted!...but thanks.
> 
> I simply find it being the logical response to a problematic situation.
> 
> ...


Was only being nice!! Ill give em someone else then


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Depending on the situation, if a woman came at me with say, the intention to 'glass me', *my natural reaction would be to push her away, disarm her and then restrain her *and try to calm things down. Never hit a woman, no.
> 
> If it was a bloke, a hefty kick in the b0ll0cks should do the trick.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> So if its the size of the person in ur opinion....how can u say she got off lightly???
> 
> she may have been 4 foot tall and weighing 6 stone and he may be 6 foot and 17 stone. We don't know and with a view to that u can't suggest she got off lightly ..*see how ppl just toss an opinion that doesn't even make any sense.*


Thats the Internet for you, never has made sense probably bever will.

I've made it to 47 without every hitting a woman , cant see any reason to start now. As a last resort ....maybe but I'd have to be all out of other options to lift my hands to a woman and would need to be in serious danger.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

id of probably kicked her in the balls...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@mrssalvatore I was being respectful in return. I don't see how you took my reply otherwise @jon-kent I get your drift mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> @mrssalvatore I was being respectful in return. I don't see how you took my reply otherwise @jon-kent I get your drift mate


I wouldnt have a clue how to disarm a piece of broken glass off someone mate ?? Except a punch or kick to the head or running away :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> I wouldnt have a clue how to disarm a piece of broken glass off someone mate ?? Except a punch or kick to the head or running away :lol:


That's just my reply to the thread, Jon, how I see it. The situation could take on many variations, and as I say, to be honest I couldn't see myself getting into a pickle like that. But you never know!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mrssalvatore said:


> I agree with what she did but the fact that she left with a broken nose and him in injured pretty much says it all to me!!
> 
> Pushing her clear out the way would have sufficed


You live in a dream world mate. If anyone man or woman comes at me tooled up, they're getting it as hard as I fvcking can.

I've learnt by my mistakes that being nice to women who are violent is useless. Still got the scars to prove it.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

OP, doing it is one thing, bragging about it on an open forum is another :whistling:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> You live in a dream world mate. *If anyone man or woman comes at me tooled up, they're getting it as hard as I fvcking can. *
> 
> I've learnt by my mistakes that being nice to women who are violent is useless. Still got the scars to prove it.


looks like you only have to pat them on there head and there ankles would crack lol, i was married to a violent women and she used to smack me in the face, i stood there with my hands behind my bach goading her on i act enjoyed it and when ide had enough i launched her on the couch, i miss that fckin women lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I did exactly the Sam mate. Used to laugh at her....then she stabbed me. So I bust her face open.

Had another one bury a stiletto in my head (on the doors) and got stabbed in the arm by another on the door. She got a fcuking good hiding as well.....cvnt


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I did exactly the Sam mate. Used to laugh at her....then she stabbed me. So I bust her face open.
> 
> *Had another one bury a stiletto in my head (on the doors)* and got stabbed in the arm by another on the door. She got a fcuking good hiding as well.....cvnt


That must be the drunk birds special move mate ive seen that before lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

However, too many men are violent to women. But in an extreme situation how much consideration should we give to gender?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OP was totally justified in his actions and a court of law would back this up immediately.

He used reasonable force to negate the danger she posed. I don't understand what all the disagreeing is about??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> A few months back i was at a house party and everything started to get trashed, somhow it got blamed on me and as me and a few lads were leaving the phsyco bich owner started screaming my name saying it was me, she came at me with a broken mirror and my first instinct was to bop her as i was cornerd... i only jabbed her but it broke her nose... i didnt want to do it but she could easily have carved right into my face, it had been brought up a few times and the lads still chuckle about it from time to time... bumped into her and her mates for the first time since the other day and they all went mad demanding an apology...saying i am vile for hitting a woman?
> 
> What would you have done?
> 
> And what are your thoughts on the subject?


I'd have broken her ****ing jaw aswell mate so props for keeping it a light slap :lol:

Im a firm believer in that if somebody wants to have a pop they should prepare to get one back regardless of gender or age. I used to be one of those "oh you cant hit women" Nancy's but after having a violent psychotic ex it completely changed my perspective. If some slut comes at me with claws and slaps then the bitch is gonna get a hard backhand. And no guilt will be felt after.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Soon as someone picks up a weapon it changes the situation from a mere fight or grievance into one that's potentially life threatening.

I think the op did the right thing - would have done the same myself


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> However, too many men are violent to women. But in an extreme situation how much consideration should we give to gender?


I think in an extreme situation gender is irrelevant. People are entitled to defend themselves. However, violence should always be the last resort. Some people need to learn to use their words!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Wtf

If a girl is gonna stab me, slash me, damage me in anything above minor then I'm going to avoid it like the plague

Really, your not going to hit someone coming at you with a weapon just cause their a girl? Lol well thumbs up for you, have that written on your gravestone for all those that give a f :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone can be male female black white retarded or a child...... If someone comes at me with a piece of glass im defending myself anyway i can to avoid getting slashed. you did the right thing 100% if a punch to the face was needed to stop her. Credit to you id do exactly the same


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think in an extreme situation gender is irrelevant. People are entitled to defend themselves. However, violence should always be the last resort. Some people need to learn to use their words!


I posed this in an attempt to elicit thought from some people who bang on about 'never hit a woman'..even though she maybe is about to knife you.

But the majority of violence in the world is done by men & all too often against women. I used to know a guy whose wife used to beat him up.

He wasn't a wimp by any means, his wife was just a vicious woman.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

A couple of things need to be cleard up... some have mentioned that this is only my side of the story... well I can honestly tell you now thar if the crazy coked up bich was reading this now she would not be able to say one word against wat ive put... some have mentioned the environment I was in... I was at the bottom of a flat stairwell on the far side from the door... so I was about as cornerd as it gets.. im not bragging about it im just im just simply asking for opinions ... I would never hurt my mother or sister or mrs ect but to a nasty drugged and drinked up violent slag I think my actions werent vile. Its not like I jumped up and down her head after. Oh and a couple of people it seems have doubted that I was innocent. .. to tell you all the truth I wasnt.. I might have been a bit destructive and drunk and stupid.. bit I did not smash up her whole house and kick her telly in like I was blamed for... and even if I did be a bit of a nob by breaking a couple of glasses and lag on the toilet seat if you think I deserved to be stabbed in the face your the wrongun not me...

P.s she wasn't a proffesional ufc figjter... but she was a tooled up drunken and drugged up hoe which is equally as dangerous.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, if you were in my house, smashed a few glasses, p!ss over the toilet seat and be a bit destructive as you put it, you'd wish you were back there licking her boots mate.

Why behave like such a knob?!?!??

Someone did that in my gaff i'd smash them into next week. Then make them clean up their mess when they come round


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Robsta said:


> I did exactly the Sam mate. Used to laugh at her....then she stabbed me. So I bust her face open.
> 
> Had another one bury a stiletto in my head (on the doors) and got stabbed in the arm by another on the door. She got a fcuking good hiding as well.....cvnt


What a lovley tone u have....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Robsta said:


> You live in a dream world mate. If anyone man or woman comes at me tooled up, they're getting it as hard as I fvcking can.
> 
> I've learnt by my mistakes that being nice to women who are violent is useless. Still got the scars to prove it.


Me too mate. For a long time I was a mug and went to work with black eyes, chunks out of my hair, chunks out of my skin from claws. My ex was a nasty horrible cvnt when she wanted to be. I used to just push her away at first but she'd just come flying back with more momentum. So eventually one day I clocked her in the side of the head, not too hard which gave her the chance to get up and come at me again, so I dropped her.

Another time at a party she went into a rage and started coming at me so I launched a can of beer at her head. Perfect shot, I even got a round of applause from the others in the room. She went home. Issue resolved (without me bruised or bleeding).


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Well, if you were in my house, smashed a few glasses, p!ss over the toilet seat and be a bit destructive as you put it, you'd wish you were back there licking her boots mate.
> 
> Why behave like such a knob?!?!??
> 
> Someone did that in my gaff i'd smash them into next week. Then make them clean up their mess when they come round


Mate I cba to have an argument but would you throw a house party with coke and drink lined up everywhere you look with any kind of person invited? People fcking in the bedroom and the owner herself smashed up her coffee table. ...I was probably the most respectfull there... **** didnt hit ther fan until I was leaving ... I was blamed for putting a huge whole in the wall ( literally you could almost walk I into the next room)... I know this doesn't asactly soubd good but if I did that damage id look back and laugh at the drunken night. .. but I was actually pretty in control of myself that night I hadn't even been there too long... quite hard to respect somones home when even the owner herself isnt


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> A couple of things need to be cleard up... some have mentioned that this is only my side of the story... well I can honestly tell you now thar if the crazy coked up bich was reading this now she would not be able to say one word against wat ive put... some have mentioned the environment I was in... I was at the bottom of a flat stairwell on the far side from the door... so I was about as cornerd as it gets.. im not bragging about it im just im just simply asking for opinions ... I would never hurt my mother or sister or mrs ect but to a nasty drugged and drinked up violent slag I think my actions werent vile. Its not like I jumped up and down her head after. Oh and a couple of people it seems have doubted that I was innocent. .. to tell you all the truth I wasnt.. I might have been a bit destructive and drunk and stupid.. bit I did not smash up her whole house and kick her telly in like I was blamed for... and even if I did be a bit of a nob by breaking a couple of glasses and lag on the toilet seat if you think I deserved to be stabbed in the face your the wrongun not me...
> 
> P.s she wasn't a proffesional ufc figjter... but she was a tooled up drunken and drugged up hoe which is equally as dangerous.


So now she's coked up, a slag and a hoe ..and u were drunk and destructive ...there u go. No ones saying u deserve it this is where everyone gets twisted, but every guy pretty much so far who agrees with u ends with calling women vile names, I just think these guys have issues with women and tar us all with same brush.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey....i LOVE women, every single woman out there.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So now she's coked up, a slag and a hoe ..and u were drunk and destructive ...there u go. No ones saying u deserve it this is where everyone gets twisted, but every guy pretty much so far who agrees with u ends with calling women vile names, I just think these guys have issues with women and tar us all with same brush.


Alright then love. I genuinely hope this kind of scenario ever happens to you... but if it ever does let me know how your little push helps the situation... if you end up punching the attacker away thats fine... after all your a woman too


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Freeby0 said:


> Mate I cba to have an argument but would you throw a house party with coke and drink lined up everywhere you look with any kind of person invited? People fcking in the bedroom and the owner herself smashed up her coffee table. ...I was probably the most respectfull there... **** didnt hit ther fan until I was leaving ... I was blamed for putting a huge whole in the wall ( literally you could almost walk I into the next room)... I know this doesn't asactly soubd good but if I did that damage id look back and laugh at the drunken night. .. but I was actually pretty in control of myself that night I hadn't even been there too long... quite hard to respect somones home when even the owner herself isnt


Makes no difference, just because other people are taking the p!ss, it don't mean you have to.

Now Im not saying you deserved to be attacked like that but for some reason she singled you out above everyone else. Doesn't sound like you were the best behave there to me mate.

And i ain't looking to argue either. Just stating my opinion.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

everyone screams for things to be equal, but no one seems to say its not right to hit a person in general, only a man and woman's separate standards... deciding certain sexes or whatever can take physically or mentally is making this whole equality thing go backwards.

is a PERSON comes at you wit a shard of glass lay them out and get the story once they wake up, if they remember, if they don't remember they were probably going to do some harm.

ive put a lass of the floor when she drew blood from by head with a glass, and at the same time ive put a lad out for taking a swing at me, dont feel bad at all


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So now she's coked up, a slag and a hoe ..and u were drunk and destructive ...there u go. No ones saying u deserve it this is where everyone gets twisted, but every guy pretty much so far who agrees with u ends with calling women vile names, I just think these guys have issues with women and tar us all with same brush.


Not really, we were asked opinions on the GIVEN situation, nothing else, the advise there is yes he acted in self defence, we went asked to make opinions a out what COULD have happened, but given a sisituation, so to be fair your being quit cinical, and blaming the OP for defending himself merely because it was a women, anyone in there right mind would've bopped her for coming at with a dangerous weapon


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Makes no difference, just because other people are taking the p!ss, it don't mean you have to.
> 
> Now Im not saying you deserved to be attacked like that but for some reason she singled you out above everyone else. Doesn't sound like you were the best behave there to me mate.
> 
> And i ain't looking to argue either. Just stating my opinion.


I respect your just giving ypur opinion. . Afterall thats what I asked for... but mate surely youve been out with a few lads and theyve played you up ... it was one of the lads playing up the girl and thought itd be funny to put me in it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Alright then love. I genuinely hope this kind of scenario ever happens to you... but if it ever does let me know how your little push helps the situation... if you end up punching the attacker away thats fine... after all your a woman too


Love??? Sigh....I wouldn't go to a party like that anyway but it's irrelevant, firstly u got me mixed up with someone else I didn't mention the push .. Secondly last time I looked I sure as hell was a woman..after all


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know where youre coming from mate and im not defending her. But you need to reassess your mates imo. Sure enoughni grew up with [email protected] that would behave like that. They normally end up with no mates,no money,no family and stuck on brown.

The good thing about hitting your twenties is that you can drop the [email protected] and choose your mates more wisely. Because ino the ones who behave like c0cks are normally the first ones to run when you need them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Not really, we were asked opinions on the GIVEN situation, nothing else, the advise there is yes he acted in self defence, we went asked to make opinions a out what COULD have happened, but given a sisituation, so to be fair your being quit cinical, and blaming the OP for defending himself merely because it was a women, anyone in there right mind would've bopped her for coming at with a dangerous weapon


 @zack..u have a nice physique I can't argue with that ..lets agree to disagree


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Robsta said:


> I know where youre coming from mate and im not defending her. But you need to reassess your mates imo. Sure enoughni grew up with [email protected] that would behave like that. They normally end up with no mates,no money,no family and stuck on brown.
> 
> The good thing about hitting your twenties is that you can drop the [email protected] and choose your mates more wisely. Because ino the ones who behave like c0cks are normally the first ones to run when you need them.


Yeah I know pal ive distanced myself from a few certain people within the last month... im still up for a bit of banter and even though I said ive distanced myself from certain people I know full well they didnt expect it to lead to that... they jyst thought itd put me into a humorous drunken argument. .. weve all been there lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> @zack..u have a nice physique I can't argue with that ..lets agree to disagree


  you had me at hello :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

PharmaDub said:


> The op didn't deserve to be come at with a shard of glass or any sort of weapon, but he did deserve a decent slap for contributing to wrecking her house.
> 
> Think about it, if someone did some of those things to your house, you'd go nuts too, add drink and drugs to the mix your looking an extreme reaction man or woman. *That in no way makes it right *both were in the wrong and so he should have apologised to the girl even if he was justified in defending himself. She should also apologise for her behaviour.
> 
> ...


I didnt. I broke her fvcking nose and slung the cvnt out. Next question


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> you had me at hello :tongue:


Wait til I say goodbye in my psycho voice!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Wait til I say goodbye in my psycho voice!


Aslong as its the morning after, I'll handle it..without violence, that's for the bedroom


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Aslong as its the morning after, I'll handle it..without violence, that's for the bedroom


Bedroom? Nah boys like u head for the dungeon, and no crying :2guns:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I didnt. I broke her fvcking nose and slung the cvnt out. Next question


Yeah after getting your ar*e kicked bye her !!!

Fu+king neanderthol. People like you spoil it for us metro sexuals.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Milky said:


> Yeah after getting your ar*e kicked bye her !!!
> 
> Fu+king neanderthol. People like you spoil it for us metro sexuals.


Ah well, daughters up now demanding the ipad. Laters lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Bedroom? Nah boys like u head for the dungeon, and no crying :2guns:


Yes Madame :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Ah well, daughters up now demanding the ipad. Laters lol


Yeah your the boss in that house alright !!!

Later brother, have a good un.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's the biggest load of tosh I've heard!
> 
> Woman who are raped are the ones who normally don't go to the police or "scream rape" as you put it !!


And you'v met a **** load of women who have been raped and not reported have u ?

I personally have been accused of rape and its torn my life apart and I got off lightly. A girl dragged me into some night club toilets for sex. Just about finished when her boyfriends sister burst in telling me to get off her.

I just laughed it off and walked off. Start talking to my mates agai outside there all laughing there heads off at what happened.

Next thing I know the girl is shouting in my face and a bouncer is about to kick my head in. Luckily my mate who is a pcso did a lot of work with the bouncers and vouched for me. Didn't stop it going all over Facebook and the death threats though.

Nothing ever came from it. But I'm nervous as fk If I ever have a one night stand and had my mate not been a pcso it probably would of had to go to court and I would of tool a hefty beating.

I call them "convenient" rapes. "**** iv been caught cheating on my boyfriend what is the absolute fastest way I can turn this round so I don't get dumped"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Ah well, daughters up now demanding the ipad. Laters lol


Nut her


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> And you'v met a **** load of women who have been raped and not reported have u ?
> 
> I personally have been accused of rape and its torn my life apart and I got off lightly. A girl dragged me into some night club toilets for sex. Just about finished when her boyfriends sister burst in telling me to get off her.
> 
> ...


Yes I have thank you there was at least 15 woman who hasn't reported their attack at the rape support group I went to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gycraig said:


> And you'v met a **** load of women who have been raped and not reported have u ?
> 
> I personally have been accused of rape and its torn my life apart and I got off lightly. A girl dragged me into some night club toilets for sex. Just about finished when her boyfriends sister burst in telling me to get off her.
> 
> ...


In previous work yes I did

don't really think it's something to debate about

it's well known that many women don't report because of fear they won't be believed and the ordeal they will have to go through in the courts

yes we see these fake accusers highlighted in the press

but don't let that detract from the overall poor prosecution and reporting rate of rapes


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> In previous work yes I did
> 
> don't really think it's something to debate about
> 
> ...


I bloody well think it is. How many "not enough evidence" cases are Women with a grudge rather than genuine victims.

Can hurl all the stats in the world. No prosecution and no admission of not being raped doesn't make it a "bad prosecution rate" it's very rare you hear of a woman getting punished for "crying rape" but it is basically a get out card for any wrong doings if a girl throws it out there.

Had my pcso mate not been there I'd of been the "scum bag man I the paper" that we see so often.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> I would off done the same mate if a women comes at you with a weapon you have the right to defend yourself
> 
> Many if she didn't have a weapon then yes a shove might do


Nice ab mate,lol,fcuk the bitch.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

This is veering way off topic again, @gycraig no ones disagreeing that false accusations of rape are wrong and can have an awful effect on peoples lives, but that doesnt change the fact that many many genuine rapes go unreported and the conviction rate for the small minority that gets to court is terrible ( in Scotland anyway thats where I've seen the figures for ).

But the topic is about justifying self defence, not rape.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Going to close this now, too many bitch, hoe, slag comments creeping up, its going off topic and TBH has run its course.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

PharmaDub said:


> The op didn't deserve to be come at with a shard of glass or any sort of weapon, but he did deserve a decent slap for contributing to wrecking her house.
> 
> Think about it, if someone did some of those things to your house, you'd go nuts too, add drink and drugs to the mix your looking an extreme reaction man or woman. *That in no way makes it right *both were in the wrong and so he should have apologised to the girl even if he was justified in defending himself. She should also apologise for her behaviour. My opinion is neither was right and unfortunately it came to the OP was forced into a situation where he had to react in that manner. So right? No, justified? I guess so, he did what he had to do considering he was come at with a potentially fatal or scarring weapon.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this post, but a weapon is a great gender equalizer in a fight though to be fair - a knife in the gut does the same damage from a man or a woman, as does a cut to the face from a shard of glass, or a bullet fired from a gun etc... in a split second situation it's the weapon coming at you you are dealing with more than the person behind it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think if I was falsely accused of rape by someone with a grudge or whatever reason. I would damn well make sure that whilst I was on remand that she got a real one/ or several to go and report.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Oops sorry G. Didn't realise you closed it. My bad


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Oops sorry G. Didn't realise you closed it. My bad


I didn't notice either when I replied last... that's two of us not quite with it :lol:

Some retarded anti-women comments appearing though, thread did have to be closed.


----------

